# School bus on fire keep on roling



## Dalia

Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Neither rain, nor sleet...

Nope, that's Post Office


----------



## Dalia

It does not seem to have a rope pulling the vehicle, the path is not sloping Purée I do not know I'm not a specialist either


----------



## Kat

WOW Creepy. Who knows what was going on. I just hope no one was in it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dalia said:


> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?



Gravity


----------



## toobfreak

Dalia said:


> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?




Hey, gotta get those kids to school no matter what come hell or high water!  It was the day of the drills on classroom fire safety!  Or maybe the thing was just left in drive or neutral and the road went a bit downhill.  Whatcha think, Ace?


----------



## Dalia

Kat said:


> WOW Creepy. Who knows what was going on. I just hope no one was in it.


I agree with you Kat, we don't have the information about if someone was hurt.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity
Click to expand...

Possible



toobfreak said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gotta get those kids to school no matter what come hell or high water!  It was the day of the drills on classroom fire safety!  Or* maybe the thing was just left in drive or neutral and the road went a bit downhill*.  Whatcha think, Ace?
Click to expand...

But downhill there are no hill


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dalia said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Creepy. Who knows what was going on. I just hope no one was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Kat, we don't have the information about if someone was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gravity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possible
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gotta get those kids to school no matter what come hell or high water!  It was the day of the drills on classroom fire safety!  Or* maybe the thing was just left in drive or neutral and the road went a bit downhill*.  Whatcha think, Ace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But downhill there are no hill
Click to expand...


Can't tell clearly on the video, but it looks like an off ramp with a slight incline.


----------



## Dalia

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Creepy. Who knows what was going on. I just hope no one was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Kat, we don't have the information about if someone was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gravity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possible
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gotta get those kids to school no matter what come hell or high water!  It was the day of the drills on classroom fire safety!  Or* maybe the thing was just left in drive or neutral and the road went a bit downhill*.  Whatcha think, Ace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But downhill there are no hill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell clearly on the video, but it looks like an off ramp with a slight incline.
Click to expand...

We see the bus stopped and after it rolls directly to direction of the fire truck the street is not sloping (or I can not see and I have to wear glasses) to after take the ravine, I think it strange


----------



## waltky

Who knows what evil...

... lurks in the hearts & minds of men?


----------



## Dalia

waltky said:


> Who knows what evil...
> 
> ... lurks in the hearts & minds of men?


Bonjour waltky, The video gives chills and it does not seem rigged ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dalia said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Creepy. Who knows what was going on. I just hope no one was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Kat, we don't have the information about if someone was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gravity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possible
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gotta get those kids to school no matter what come hell or high water!  It was the day of the drills on classroom fire safety!  Or* maybe the thing was just left in drive or neutral and the road went a bit downhill*.  Whatcha think, Ace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But downhill there are no hill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell clearly on the video, but it looks like an off ramp with a slight incline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We see the bus stopped and after it rolls directly to direction of the fire truck the street is not sloping (or I can not see and I have to wear glasses) to after take the ravine, I think it strange
Click to expand...

*
We see the bus stopped 
*
The brakes were set.

*and after it rolls directly to direction of the fire truck the street is not sloping 
*
It is sloping. See the highway overpass? That's level, the off ramp is downward sloping.
After the brakes melted, or the brake cable, or they released for some other reason, the tires were still intact enough for it to roll downhill.


----------



## Inmar

toobfreak said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gotta get those kids to school no matter what come hell or high water!  It was the day of the drills on classroom fire safety!  Or maybe the thing was just left in drive or neutral and the road went a bit downhill.  Whatcha think, Ace?
Click to expand...


The Ukrainian immigrant, who lives in Russia and shits on Russia. Mom paid you for the Internet?


----------



## Dalia

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Creepy. Who knows what was going on. I just hope no one was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Kat, we don't have the information about if someone was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gravity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possible
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, what is the explanation of this strange phenomenon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gotta get those kids to school no matter what come hell or high water!  It was the day of the drills on classroom fire safety!  Or* maybe the thing was just left in drive or neutral and the road went a bit downhill*.  Whatcha think, Ace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But downhill there are no hill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell clearly on the video, but it looks like an off ramp with a slight incline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We see the bus stopped and after it rolls directly to direction of the fire truck the street is not sloping (or I can not see and I have to wear glasses) to after take the ravine, I think it strange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> We see the bus stopped
> *
> The brakes were set.
> 
> *and after it rolls directly to direction of the fire truck the street is not sloping
> *
> It is sloping. See the highway overpass? That's level, the off ramp is downward sloping.
> After the brakes melted, or the brake cable, or they released for some other reason, the tires were still intact enough for it to roll downhill.
Click to expand...

Yes, the explosion and the fire would trigger a movement then the bus would move?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Brake lines burned...brakes released...slope...roll.


----------



## Dalia

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Brake lines burned...brakes released...slope...roll.


Surely, the answer can be had by a mechanic


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Dalia said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brake lines burned...brakes released...slope...roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, the answer can be had by a mechanic
Click to expand...

Well...I am an aircraft mechanic. lol!


----------



## Dalia

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brake lines burned...brakes released...slope...roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, the answer can be had by a mechanic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am an aircraft mechanic. lol!
Click to expand...

Ho, i did not know that so thank to bring the explanation because a bus moving on fire it is not Something i saw before


----------

